# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  तुलसी के गुण

## garima

तुलसी भारतीय संस्कृति का अहम हिस्सा होने के साथ-साथ एक औषधि भी है

----------


## garima

बुद्धि व स्मरणशक्ति के लिए 5 से 7 पत्ते तुलसी के पानी के साथ निगले

----------


## garima

जब ब्रिटिश भारत आए तो वे मच्छरों और दूसरे कीट-पतंगों के खतरे से ग्रस्त थे. उन्होंने बंगले से मच्छरों और कीट-पतंगों को दूर रखने के लिए उसके चारों तरफ़ तुलसी और नीम के पेड़ लगाए थे. लेकिन तुलसी केवल मच्छरों को भगाने के काम नहीं आती, क्योंकि तुलसी एक ऐसा पौधा है जो कई तरह के अद्भुत औषधिय गुणों से भरपूर है.
हिन्दू धर्म में तुलसी को इसके अनगिनत औषधीय गुणों के कारण ही पूज्य माना गया है. तुलसी का धार्मिक महत्व होने के साथ वैज्ञानिक महत्व भी है. विज्ञान के दृष्टिकोण से तुलसी एक औषधि है. आयुर्वेद में तुलसी तथा उसके विभिन्न औषधीय प्रयोगों का विशेष स्थान हैं. आपके आंगन में लगा छोटा सा तुलसी का पौधा स्मरण शक्ति, हृदय रोग, कफ़, श्वांस के रोग, ख़ून की कमी, खांसी, ज़ुखाम, दमा, दंत रोग जैसी कई बीमारियों का इलाज़ करने में भी सक्षम है.

----------


## garima

बरसाती मौसम में 4 से 5 तुलसी पत्ति खाने से  संक्रामक बुख़ार जुकाम नहीं होता।

----------


## garima

तुलसी के कुछ पत्ति चबाने से मुह का संक्रमण दूर होता है मसूड़ो का दर्द दूर होता है

----------


## garima

तुलसी अदरक मुलैठी को घोट के शहद के साथ लेने से सर्दी के बुखार में आराम मिलता है

----------


## garima

श्वास रोग में तुलसी के पत्ते काले नमक के साथ ले के मुह में सुपारी की तरह रखने से आराम मिलता है

----------


## garima

तुलसी की पट्टी को आग में सेक के नमक के साथ खाने से खासी और गला बैठने में आराम मिलता है

----------


## garima

तुलसी चबाने से टीबी और दमा जैसे  रोग ठीक होते है

----------


## Shree Ji

> तुलसी चबाने से टीबी और दमा जैसे  रोग ठीक होते है


श्री तुलसी पर सुत्र देखकर बहुत अच्छा लगा श्री तुलसी पत्र को नित्य नही चबाना चाहिए कभी कभार जब अत्यंत आवश्यक  हो तभी वर्ना इसमे मौजुद रसायन से  दांतो व मसुडो को हानि हो सकती है

----------


## garima

> श्री तुलसी पर सुत्र देखकर बहुत अच्छा लगा श्री तुलसी पत्र को नित्य नही चबाना चाहिए कभी कभार जब अत्यंत आवश्यक  हो तभी वर्ना इसमे मौजुद रसायन से  दांतो व मसुडो को हानि हो सकती है



जी श्रीजी जी ।जहा तक मुझे पता है पर्सनली अनुभव शेयर कर रही हु। 
ऐसा है नहीं की इसके रसायन से ऐसा कुछ हो। 
ये पूजनीय होने के साथ एक आयुर्वेदिक औषधि भी है
और मैं स्वयं सुबह डेली तुलसी जरूर खाती हु  पर ऐसा कुछ नहीं हुआ।
ये तो अपने अनुभव है जिसे जैसा सूट करे वही सोच में आ जाता है ।

धन्यवाद जी आप सूत्र पे आये देखा और समझ के अपना अनुभव बताया ।इस बात की खुशि है ।

----------


## garima

तुलसी को पीस के चेहरे पे लगाने से दाने पे इफेक्टिव है ही साथ निखार भी आता है

----------


## garima

तुलसी रस पीने से डेंगू बुखार नहीं होता।
जिन्हें अभी तक न हुआ हो वह जरूर पिए ।

----------


## garima

तुलसी से 24 घण्टे ऑक्सीजन मिलती है।
और बड़ी बात है की तुलसी लगाने से घर में शुद्ध वाइब्रेशन फैलते है।

----------


## vinod09

गरिमा जी तुलसी के गुण बताने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## vinod09

मैं रोज तीन चार तुलसी के पत्ते बहुत साल से खा रहा हु !!!!!!

----------


## vinod09

रविवार और बुधवार को घर के बड़े बुजुर्ग कहते है तुलसी नहीं तोडनी चाइए इसलिए ये दो नहीं नहीं खाता तुलसी

----------


## garima

> रविवार और बुधवार को घर के बड़े बुजुर्ग कहते है तुलसी नहीं तोडनी चाइए इसलिए ये दो नहीं नहीं खाता तुलसी


धन्य वाद सूत्र में आने का
जी आप सही कह रहे है ।मानो तो वहम न मानो तो औषधि।
जितना सेवन करते है उतनी भी पर्याप्त है

----------


## Kamal Ji

तुलसी के बारे में तीन बातें अवश्य करना चाहूँगा।

बातें तो अनेक हैं।
किन्तु ...

----------


## Kamal Ji

गरिमा जी तुलसी को तो दांत लगाना ही नही चाहिए।
जैसे तैसे मर्ज़ी इसे निगल जाना चाहिए।

अगर किसी आयुर्वेदाचार्य ने किसी को चबा कर खाने के लिए कहा है तो उसको उसकी बिमारी के कारण कहा होगा।
 यह हरेक मनुष्य के लिए नही है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

दूसरी बात।

जो जन प्रतिदिन जल चढ़ाते हैं।
वह रविवार को भी जल चढ़ा सकते हैं।
यह रविवार को जल न चढ़ाना उनके लिए है जो कभी कभार जल चढ़ाते हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

तीसरी बात।

तुलसी पर जल चढ़ाते समय।
निम्न लिखित मन्त्र का उच्चारण करें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

तीसरी बात।

तुलसी पर जल चढ़ाते समय।
निम्न लिखित मन्त्र का उच्चारण करें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

वृंदा वृन्दावनी विश्वपूजिता विश्वपावनि
पुष्पसारा नंदिनी च कृष्ण जीवनी।

श्री मद् देवी भागवत।
 --------9स्कन्ध

----------


## Kamal Ji

इसे पहले सरल कर लें 
4-6 बार पढ़ेंगे तो हो जाएगा।
फिर कण्ठस्थ भी हो जायेगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

और भी बहुतेरी बाते हैं वृंदा जी के बाते में।
आध्यात्मिक भी।
जिन्हें जानने की इच्छा हो तो लिख दूंगा।

----------


## garima

कमल जी सूत्र में आने और तुलसी मन्त्र बताने के लिए आपका बहुत धन्यवाद। 

जी तुलसी पूजनीय है ये पता है इसलिए दांत नहीं लगाना चाहिए पर  आयुर्वेद में तुलसी दवाई के रूप में चबा के सेवन की जाती है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

आप आयुर्वेदाचार्य जी की अनुमति से ही चबाएं, अन्यथा ऐसी किताबी बातों को योग्य जन केलिए छोड़ दो।
तथा कही सुनी बातों से हमेशा बचें।

----------

